# Mid '70's JD Tractor



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend told me one of his relatives was selling a JD tractor. It was his father's tractor and has been in storage for a few years. I do not know the model number. He said it was a mid '70's model, 97 HP with a loader and 5 pieces of equipment, 750 original hours. Not sure how long it has been since the tractor was run.

I am trying to figure out what model tractor this would be. Probably a 30 series, just do not remember one being 97 HP. It will be a couple of weeks before we can get together. Just trying to get an idea of what to expect and what I would need to check out before trying to make a deal.

Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Possibly a 4230. Tractordata.com lists the claimed and tested PTO HP at 100. It may also be one of the later 4020s since they were made until 1972, but I would lean more towards the 4230.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, 4230 sounds right for the mid-70s. 40s started in about 1978. Check the serial # they are right above the pto shaft- should tell you model number and year built if you go to tractordata. Also if there were only 750 hrs on the beast, it should be just broken in. Even if you have to replace batteries and all fluids you should be fairly ok. Would assume that the sheet metal would still be really nice as would the decals so really the model should be a piece of cake. At any rate, going to take a look at it without a committment should be the first step and then think of the questions you want to pursue. Check the oil to see if it is likely sludged up or if it was changed before sitting.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow that would be quite a find if it indeed has only 750 hours. A 4230 does sound to be about the right horsepower and age. What are the 5 pieces of equipment? If you decide not to buy the tractor let me know....I would be interested....I'm looking for another tractor about that size.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Wow that would be quite a find if it indeed has only 750 hours. A 4230 does sound to be about the right horsepower and age. What are the 5 pieces of equipment? If you decide not to buy the tractor let me know....I would be interested....I'm looking for another tractor about that size.


I am not sure about what the equipment is. Probably a disk, a plow and what ever the old gent used.

For what they are asking I would buy it sight unseen if the hours are right and it has been kept in the barn as they say. I have a real good friend who is ahead of me on this. If he passes then it would be hard to pass up.

I am headed to tractor data to see what kind of transmissions were offered.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If hours are true and condition as said someone somewhere would pay big $$$$ for that low hour of a JD. I would bet dollars to dimes on it. Good luck.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That sure could be a 4230 or a 4030. That would be quite a find. Could be a 58, 148, or 158 loader. I would find it real hard to believe, 750hrs? Maybe the tach was changed. Check the slack in the three point. I think they had Firestone field and road tires new, and see how worn the shift mechanism is. Let us know!


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I am not sure about what the equipment is. Probably a disk, a plow and what ever the old gent used.
> 
> For what they are asking I would buy it sight unseen if the hours are right and it has been kept in the barn as they say. I have a real good friend who is ahead of me on this. If he passes then it would be hard to pass up.
> 
> I am headed to tractor data to see what kind of transmissions were offered.


Unless your friend is a total idiot I wouldn't plan on getting a chance to purchase the tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice find Tim, add me to the list of call guys....course if it gets to me I could assume the hours are not correct, they've changed the tires to automobile tires on the front and it appears to have a reddish rust paint job....original tho....transmission is stuck in reverse and there's a puddle of oil underneath....my luck


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Something else I thought of it could be a 4000 which according to the manual is 96.89 hp. I think that is about as close to 97 as you can get. A late model 4020 is not too far off either, the syncro range transmission is 94 hp and the power shift is 95 hp according to the manual. Being that the last year these were made was 72 one would think of these as early 70s tractors but you never know.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> A friend told me one of his relatives was selling a JD tractor. It was his father's tractor and has been in storage for a few years. I do not know the model number. He said it was a mid '70's model, 97 HP with a loader and 5 pieces of equipment, 750 original hours. Not sure how long it has been since the tractor was run.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what model tractor this would be. Probably a 30 series, just do not remember one being 97 HP. It will be a couple of weeks before we can get together. Just trying to get an idea of what to expect and what I would need to check out before trying to make a deal.
> 
> Any insight is greatly appreciated.


Good Luck man...I hope it works out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey now, I am the one that collects all the old 30 series. I think I should get first shot at this tractor. LOL. Sounds like it could be a great find, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Since you say it has been stored inside,the sheet metal is probably in pretty good shape. One thing I would definitely want to check close would be the wiring. If mice have gotten in there, it could be a fire waiting to happen. However, for that age/size/hours of tractor, a new wiring harness would be a cheap investment. Some fresh fluids and filters and you might be off to the field in an almost brand new 40 year old tractor!

To answer you question on the transmission types, I believe the 4230 was available with the syncrorange and power shift that the 20 series tractors had as well as the quad-shift (which was introduced on the 30-series).

Good luck.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We need to find out what the thing is before jumping to a lot of conclusions. From previous experience I can say that when someone says they have a 70's piece of equipment it could fall from 1960 to 1980. What surprises me is that the HP is known, but not the model number. Most folks around here don't pay much attention to rated HP as most tractors had their power screw turned way out on the pump years ago.

Whatever model it is, if it truly only has that few of hours, it is a collectors item. I'd be interested too!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Barnrope, not only is it strange that they know the hp but not the model number, but the hours? How does someone look at the tach but not the decals? The whole thing seems peculiar enough to me that I'd certainly be intrigued, but I'd have my expectations as low as humanly possible.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Knowing the horse power and not the model is common around here. People will ask how many horse power a tractor is even now. The way Deere numbers go you have to be pretty good to keep up with what they mean. The son probably remembers his father saying it was 97 HP.

The son selling the tractor does not know tractors, was never a farmer himself. The tractor and farm are off the beaten path in a relatively unpopulated area.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe the hood is gone? Good point about the decals. I was thinking 2940 but they aren't really 70s tractors.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Around here JD tractors are so popular someone can have a conversation with a farmer saying " went to look at a 4430 but ended up buying a 4020, but sure wish I could have afforded the 8200". Most everyone will know exactly what brand, size, and era is being talked about because JD tractors are that popular. It is easy to forget that its not that way everywhere.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

750 hours on a tach could also mean 10,750. Quite a few people around buy tractors that actually have 10,000 hours more then they thought


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

treymo said:


> 750 hours on a tach could also mean 10,750. Quite a few people around buy tractors that actually have 10,000 hours more then they thought


one look at the drawbar or the rear axle seals should tell you which number of hours is correct.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Same here, JD tractors are very uncommon so folks don't know the numbers. Doesn't help they used different numbers for some Canadian machines.

Easy for me as I only buy their balers!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If it truly has 750 hours, buy it ASAP


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Update:

Anything too good to be true usually is.

My friend was in the area and had a chance to look at the tractor. It is a 4000. The loader is a Bush Hog brand and hard plumed to the only set of remotes.

The machine probably has more hours than the 765 shown on the tach. A rear seal was recently replaced and the tractor was run a year ago. No visible leaks around the engine, that area looks clean.

From reading Tractor Data the 4000 was the economy version of the 4020.

Friend says it is a fixer upper.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Same here, JD tractors are very uncommon so folks don't know the numbers. Doesn't help they used different numbers for some Canadian machines.
> 
> Easy for me as I only buy their balers!


I just love running into canadian tractors at auctions. They kind of look right and wrong at the same time. And the numbers make no sense.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

4000's are an excellent tractor. Nearly identical to a 4020. They are all the late style with the hydraulics on the console to the right of the seat. If its a powershift let me know. I wouldn't mind getting ahold of one even with a bunch of hours.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

And the winner is??????

FarmerCline.

Nice job.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

4000 JD tractors have really become popular the last few years. They are in high demand if in good shape, especially power shifts. If it is a gasser like my 4030, there were only a couple hundred made. Then if it is also a power shift, you have found the Holy Grail. If I remember correctly, there were only a few made. If the price is reasonable, buy it. I'll send a truck out in the morning!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> 4000 JD tractors have really become popular the last few years. They are in high demand if in good shape, especially power shifts. If it is a gasser like my 4030, there were only a couple hundred made. Then if it is also a power shift, you have found the Holy Grail. If I remember correctly, there were only a few made. If the price is reasonable, buy it. I'll send a truck out in the morning!


Seems like their were 6 gas powershift 4000's made. I think a junker would be worth a new crew cab diesel 4x4 pickup.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not believe it is a power shift. My friend did not know to look for that and I did not know he had seen the tractor until he was on his way home.

He did say it was a diesel.

My concern now is the hours. As mentioned, the hour meter could have turned over which would add 10,000 hours. It is more than likely not working and quit at 765.

Was it common to only have one set of hudraulic remotes?

Could another set be added?

What would be a reasonable offer to make on the tractor? $7,500 will probably buy it and the pieces of equipment.

Guess I need to drive over and put my eyes on it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I do not believe it is a power shift. My friend did not know to look for that and I did not know he had seen the tractor until he was on his way home.
> He did say it was a diesel.
> My concern now is the hours. As mentioned, the hour meter could have turned over which would add 10,000 hours. It is more than likely not working and quit at 765.
> Was it common to only have one set of hudraulic remotes?
> ...


Send pics Tim, we can put you on the money.....


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> Was it common to only have one set of hudraulic remotes?
> 
> Could another set be added?


One set of remotes wasn't too uncommon for that era of tractors and it should be easy to mount additional sets since the tractor is similar to the late model 20-series. These had the valve assembly and coupler as a single bolt on attachment unlike the earlier models that had the valve under the dashboard with hydraulic lines running to the connectors on the rear of the tractor.

Adding the second remote shouldn't be too hard since there are places out there that will sell the kits. The remote itself simply bolts on to the back of the rocker shaft housing or control valve housing (depending on where the first one is mounted) and then you put the new control linkage to the side console. There will currently be a cover plate bolted on where the new valve will go. All States Ag Parts has a complete 2nd valve kit (valve with ISO style couplers, control linkage, & adapter plate) for $1350. They also have the 3rd valve kit for even more money. I'm sure there are other parts sources out there as well.

As for the loader pluming, that could be converted to run off a separate set of valves for the loader leaving the rear remotes for other uses. This "new" valve could pull supply pressure from the hydraulic circuit after it runs through the priority valve (under the dash) and then dumps the return back the filter or rear end. That is how a lot of them are set up, including my 2520.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Josh said it pretty good. Most 4000's that I have seen came with one set of remotes. I just put a second set on Dad's 4000.

I was in a savage yard last week that had several sets.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can send you a diagram on hooking it up if you buy it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and insight on this.

I talked to my friend today and he said the tractor is a one owner and they said the hours were real. I would need to see it running and the tach working to be sold on that.

My friend has deferred and I need to set up a time to have a look.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think the tach turning is much proof the hours are real. As stated before, check drawbar, tires, seals for likelihood of original hours.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a 1972 4000. The tractor has three outlets on it and almost 9500 hours. One of the places to check for wear is the shifter, if it is worn from shifting in the slots, it is a dead give away. The only repair I have had to do was a new clutch last summer. It has the 404 diesel just like the 4020.The one I have has been a very good runner. Before I bought larger tractors I used it for field work and it did well for it's size. Around here, just the tractor alone would sell for $10K.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't think the tach turning is much proof the hours are real. As stated before, check drawbar, tires, seals for likelihood of original hours.


The tires have more dry rot than wear from what my friend said. Having not seen the tractor I am going on his evaluation which was the tractor had not been run 10,000 and turned over.

The care taker of the farm said he had never run the tractor but had seen it run occasionally. If the people are telling the truth, that the hours are correct, they may not know if the tach is working and themself think the hours are right. Some times what people tell as the truth is based on limited knowledge.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My brothers 4020 has over 26,000 thousand hours on it and its been sitting for 8years . Just started it last week pulled it about 40 feet ran off and cleared up and ran smoth in about 10 seconds. Sounds like a no loose thing to me make sure engine turns a little and pull it. Right side on bell housing little square plat with two screws remove then use screw driver to see if engine is free by turn ring gear on fly wheel.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was able to inspect the tractor this week. The tractor has more hours than showing on the tach. It is also more of a project than I need right now. It has been used but not abused.

The tractor was run last year then parked. I tried to jump it off but it needs to be fully charged. The engine is not stuck.

I had hoped the hours showing were correct and I had found a slightly used 40 year old tractor.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Yea Yea but what was the price for the tractor and equipment? Could you turn a profit on a resale? A lot of folks don't need a project but I can always use a profit.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rajela said:


> Yea Yea but what was the price for the tractor and equipment? Could you turn a profit on a resale? A lot of folks don't need a project but I can always use a profit.


I could probably get it for 5k.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Ching, Ching, I see $ $ $ $... is that with the extra equipment or just the tractor?? What does the paint look like. It was a JD 4000 right?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The equipment is not that great. The cutter looks nice. Small garden type disk, box blade, old hay spear.

The paint looks alright. It may have been painted once upon a time. has wheel weights.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

For $5000 you can't go wrong. I'd jump on that deal.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You might can make a $ or two on that tractor Tim.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/


----------

